
In the future, your body won't be buried, it will be dissolved - devy
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/alkaline-hydrolysis-biocremation-resomation-water-cremation-dissolving-bodies
======
dark_shadow
We have too many dead people - makes sense to me. I also like the idea of dead
bodies as fertilizers for trees. But I'd way prefer to have my ashes help
nourish a badass oak tree then just slowly rot away. Or maybe an apple tree...

------
vixen99
Excellent idea for a process that merely speeds up something (recycling)
that's going to happen whatever, given time.

